# Blower motor/resitor and black smoke



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like it is either the motor or the dash control.

Verify that you have voltage at the motor on the lower settings. 

If the resistor has blown, its likely the motor at this point.


----------



## blc5678 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks windows,

I grabbed a new resistor and motor. I plugged the old motor in with the new resistor and there was a little squealing and you could tell on the lower settings there was a slight burning smell. So I do think the motor needs replaced.

However, when I attached the new motor, it won't turn at all. It obviously has power going to it, because the other motor starts immediately, but not the new one.

Deffective motor, dash control, pigtail? 

Thanks!


----------



## blc5678 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks windows,

I grabbed a new resistor and motor. I plugged the old motor in with the new resistor and there was a little squealing and you could tell on the lower settings there was a slight burning smell. So I do think the motor needs replaced.

However, when I attached the new motor, it won't turn at all. It obviously has power going to it, because the other motor starts immediately, but not the new one.

Deffective motor, dash control, pigtail? 

Thanks!


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you install the new motor? It should get its ground through the housing.


----------



## blc5678 (Oct 22, 2014)

47_47,

I did attach the new motor. It won't turn at all, as if there is no power going to it. However swapping the old one back in to test it, and it works great...minus the squealing and smell.

I think I am going to go and grab a diferent motor and see if its just the new motor.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You have to replace the plug also, when you replace the resistor.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not a fan of throwing parts at it, but it sounds like you have a defective blower. I'd take it back and have them either bench test or exchange it. 

Do you have a 12 volt test light? If so back probe the blower connection and observe the brightness of the light when changing blower speeds.


----------



## blc5678 (Oct 22, 2014)

It was a defective replacement blower. I went and grabbed another one and it works beautifully now. If all goes we'll for the next few weeks, I'll consider it solved. Thanks for all your help!


----------

